# Cadillac bicycles



## younggun'85 (Jan 5, 2014)

Does anyone know when these headbadges were used?

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=51974


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

*not sure*

My friend has a house painted, ugly Cadillac badged Schwinn DX.  I keep trying to trade something for it.


----------



## 123totalpack (Jan 5, 2014)

*Cadilac Bicycles*

I have one of these Bicycles it appears to be a late forties bike.

Sam


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 6, 2014)

I know schwinn used the cadillac name as well, but a completely different badge.

I noticed the one from the post above is a Shelby built. I researched my bike in the past and came to the conclusion it was built by columbia. Does anyone know if these badges were used on several models? Also what years they were used?


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 6, 2014)

It has been my observation that when a name on a headbadge is used by 2 different manufacturers, the design and appearance of the badge itself is different.  I have only ever seen the badge illustrated in your link above on Shelby - built bikes.  The Schwinn Cadillac badge is different.  I can not recall seeing a Westfield Cadillac badge.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 6, 2014)

The bike I have has a badge exactly like the one in the link above. Were these used by only Shelby then? Does anyone know the years they were used?


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 6, 2014)

younggun'85 said:


> The bike I have has a badge exactly like the one in the link above. Were these used by only Shelby then? Does anyone know the years they were used?




If you could post pictures of your bike we could help identify it.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 6, 2014)

It's in the back of my parent's attic at the moment. I've got some of the parts in my shed I may be able to get pics of those tomorrow. It might take some slightly warmer weather before I go digging the frame out.


----------



## Crazybikelady (Jan 7, 2014)

Here's the badge from my 1938 (I believe). I think I might have posted it twice, so... Oh well. The Schwinn built version, no doubt






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 11, 2014)

Do these pictures help at all?


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 11, 2014)

Is that a 20 or 24 inch bike?


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 12, 2014)

It is a 20 inch. Had New Departure front and rear hubs. The fork was the tubular style with three plates where it meets the head tube. I believe the wheels were drop center.


----------



## younggun'85 (Jan 14, 2014)

Can anybody help me identify the year/ model of this bike?


----------

